# It's Da Birthday Boys! (Pic heavy)



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The boys had birthdays this weekend one day apart. Moses turned 4 yrs and baby Gabe turned 1 yr. For their birthdays they got to go on a hike with no girls (well the canine variety anyway). A few pics of the hike. Moses has already blown his coat but I think he handsome with or without it!  (Moses on the left, Gabe on the right in first pic)


MOM! We are WAITING!!









Let's go!









Follow me kid, I'll show you the ropes.









Be sure and stretch out before attemping any jumps.









That's it kid!









Pay attention and watch how it's done.









Check out the point of lift off. 









and the landing...









One more time...lift off point is vital!









Go Gabbers! You can do it!









OH NO! Lift off is EARLY!









S T R E T C H!










Oh, oh, oh, oh oh.....









Yes!!!! You did it!









Go Gabbers!









Never had a doubt!









When you grow up you're gonna have muscles like me...









Happy Birthday boys!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Great pictures!! Looks like they had a blast.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

GREAT looking dogs! Oh and pictures to.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday boys. Moses you are a great coach and Gabbers you will do him proud.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Happy birthday boys! They look beautiful and they're obviously having a great time. Where did you go? It doesn't look muddy like around here.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Boys!! So handsome!! Looks like the had blast with out the girls! Just being ruff and tuff boyz! 
Where did you go?? You must share.....


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Well it's two blocks away from my house.  The addition has annexed property next to us and they are building there. The pics are just south adjcent to it, city property. 

I back up to a horse ranch and the other side of it is Oak Point Park which has a small park lake with sidewalks around it and trails into the woods and alot of open pasture to the east with one section for horse riding. When I go there the dogs have to stay on leash (city law), though once I let all 5 of them go when we were well past the trails/lake area. I wasn't totally comfortable doing that plus just on the other side of the park there are coyotes which we could hear, probably trying to draw the dogs in.

So when I want to let them run free I just go up street. If you recall a few months ago the incident where bullets were fired into the Fire Station on Lois Rios and the police escorted them out;helicoptors looking for a suspect...this is that area. Turns out someone was target shooting and a couple of stray bullets hit the firehouse. 

When I moved to Plano I purposely moved to this area because it isn't all concrete (vs west side) and I'm surrounded by greenbelts. Now if I could just have Oakpoint all to myself and friends!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Handsome!!!!! Happy birthday to both


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, they are so handsome!! Happy Birthday Moses and Gabe!! 

It looks like they had a super day! How fun.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday boys!!
I love the pictures of Gabe jumping...really cool.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday to two very handsome boys!


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy late Birthday to the boys! Looks like they had a blast. I cannot believe how big Gabe has gotten since I last saw him. Moses is handsome as always!


----------

